# New tank and setup



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well its been ahwhile scince i posted up some pics of my new setup...

i got a new 150gal with a maple stand and canopy...









for filtration i am running 2 cascade 1500's...









these are the only 2 pics i got downloaded before my battery on my camera ran out.... ill post some more pics when i got it recharged


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

oops i forgot the pics :laugh:

ok now i know why they arent loading they are wayyy too big anyone know how i can resize these pics?


----------



## yoshikuni (Jul 7, 2005)

dude.. you made like 10 duplicate posts?? or am i seeing things??


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

ok now i got it working....

here u go


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

tiight


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that looks nice man


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

and heres the other pic.....bad shot tho i am not showing part of the tank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tank looks good and the pictures are extremely well done. Nice work dude


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dizz ammm


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet looking tank!!!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very nicely decorated


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce I like the gravel what kind of gravel is that.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NICE,I like the gravel too,what kind is it and where did you get it from.
thanks man.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well the gravel actually is a bigger version of sand... its just alot more easir to maintain over sand....

i mean sand looks really good but it gets everywhere, especially in the bottom of the filters.... so i got the next closest thing

and the gravel is from my local lfs.... freez actually bought a bag of it today...

thx for the compliments


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

How big is that tank??? It looks lush though........

Nice Job mate.Well done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

very nice and natural setup...

looks like there is a lot of room... for an oscar or 2 in there as well


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

beautiful setup


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

gotta love tanks with crystal clear water...nice work


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

gorgeous







please get some better full tank shots







and that side shot is like wow.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Sweet Looking Tank! Really Sweet


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice pics... Your setup is amazing


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good nice tank


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> very nice and natural setup...
> 
> looks like there is a lot of room... for an oscar or 2 in there as well
> 
> ...


yea there would be some room









and killerbee and everyone else.... dont worry i will be posting up more full tank shots and pics.... within the next few days


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

That is a great looking tank you have there. I really like that gravel you have in there too. It almost looks like the crushed coral I have in my 75 gallon tank.







great pics too.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

very nice

those pics are amazingly clear.. what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks great man, canapy looks sweet to.....great set up


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

WOW! thats wut i call top notch pictures!! What camera did u use may i ask?
PS. Very nice fishes and tank!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

superman88 said:


> WOW! thats wut i call top notch pictures!! What camera did u use may i ask?
> PS. Very nice fishes and tank!
> [snapback]1102268[/snapback]​


thx... i am using a sony dsc-200 and its capability is 7.2mp


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

A little off topic but how thick is the glass on that tank? 1/2 inch?

Very nice set up btw!


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

nice tank brah


----------

